# Super confusion... 720p or 1080p for 32" HDTV??



## Shadowfax (Jun 26, 2012)

I am planning to buy 32" HDTV... viewing distance will be 4ft+ ...preferably LED backlit. Budget - around 32k. Not really more than this. Purpose- normal television viewing and HD ripped content. yesterday I had visited Chroma and noted some observations. But I have following queries, putting in questions and sub questions-

1) **What is the advantage of Full HD (1080p) over HD Ready (720p) for a 32" HDTV??

I did not see any difference for Discovery HD World Channel on TataSky HD and Airtel.

2) **Can I play FullHD (1080p) Blue-Ray on 720p TV?

    **Will be the noticeable difference on 1080p and 720p, for size- 32"?

3) Is 720p = 1080i ?

4) Full HD LCD or HD Ready LED ?? 

I checked Samsung UA32EH5000 for 34,500/- and 32EH4000 for 30,900/- and really liked them. Sony LED was out of budget. is LG there? But Im also open to other brands. No idea about Philips, Toshiba, are they reliable? I want suggestions


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

> 2) **Can I play FullHD (1080p) Blue-Ray on 720p TV?


 Yes



> 1) **What is the advantage of Full HD (1080p) over HD Ready (720p) for a 32" HDTV??


 HD ready = 720 i or 1080 i

only Full HD= 1080p or 720p

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/qna-read-only/118667-difference-between-1080i-1080p.html


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2012)

Buy 1080p/Full HD.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes..if your budget permits get Full HD.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 26, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes
> 
> HD ready = 720 i or 1080 i
> 
> ...


720p is not full HD mate. Its just HD.

@topic,
Viewing distance comes into the play when opting for 720p and 1080p models. However, with the 32" size and the viewing distance of 6-8 ft the difference isn't that prominent. Hence, if budget is a constraint for you then opt for 720p model else 1080p all the way.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Well, the price difference is 4500/- for Samsung models. I have to stretch budget. 

I mean specifically-

For watching general television (HD channels) on HD ready and FUll HD (both LED) for 32" from 5-6ft distance, will there be difference?


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys, I am settled on these two models.

Sony NX520 = 34,900/-
Samsung 35EH5000 = 34,500/-

Samsung offers LED backlit and Sony is non-LED. Does Samsung use cheap components? is it long lasting?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2012)

Buy the full HD LED.
32EH5000 costs around 33k, try to bargain more.


----------



## Aerrow (Jul 3, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> I am planning to buy 32" HDTV... viewing distance will be 4ft+ ...preferably LED backlit. Budget - around 32k. Not really more than this. Purpose- normal television viewing and HD ripped content. yesterday I had visited Chroma and noted some observations. But I have following queries, putting in questions and sub questions-
> 
> 1) **What is the advantage of Full HD (1080p) over HD Ready (720p) for a 32" HDTV??
> 
> ...



For normal television content and ripped stuff like u mentioned, there is literally no difference between full hd (1080p) and hd (720p) at 32 inches... emphasis on 32 inches... I've gone thru the same thing for a friend of mine. You can try for urself... u have to try blu ray and stand real close to see any difference.. btw, for ur needs, an hd tv will be perfectly fine if u wish to save some extra bucks.. also.... regarding playback, it doesn't matter which u pick.. both can play hd and full hd regardless...


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 12, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> 1) **What is the advantage of Full HD (1080p) over HD Ready (720p) for a 32" HDTV??


1080p gives a lot more claearer, sharper, crisper and detailed picture quality compared to 720p. But for 32" there wont be much difference in them. But still for a longer use and to be on a safe side, its advisable to go for 1080p so that your TV wont get outdated soon.



Shadowfax said:


> 2) **Can I play FullHD (1080p) Blue-Ray on 720p TV?
> 
> **Will be the noticeable difference on 1080p and 720p, for size- 32"?


Yes, you can. But you wont be able to enjoy the detailed advantage of a full hd. As I said again, 32" wont show a much difference between them. Full HD is highly recommended for 42"+ HDTVs.



Shadowfax said:


> 3) Is 720p = 1080i ?


To clear out your doubts.
720p - means resolution is 1280x720 pixels which gives fps of 60 (complete). its 'p' represents 'progressive frames'.
1080i - means resolution is 1920x1080 pixels which gives 60 interlaced fps or 30 complete fps. its 'i' represents 'interlaced frames'
1080p - means resolution is 1920x1080 pixels which gives 60 complete frames per second.

So basically seen, 1080i has better resolution and more pixels (around twice), so its better than 720p. But 1080p is still better and at the moment best.



Shadowfax said:


> 4) Full HD LCD or HD Ready LED ??


Depends on you, as already mentioned, 32" wont show much difference in them. So its upon you what matters to you. Normally, LEDs are advanced, thinner and provide better quality than LCDs. If you are going to use this TV normally for watching TV channels and stuff, then go for HD ready LED (HD ready is more than enough for the tv channels and you would never feel the difference between Full HD and HD ready). But if you want HDTV for joining it with your laptop/PC, playing games, using Blu-ray players and HD stuff then you should go for Full HD LCD.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you ever tried watching a VGA (640 x 480) video in fullscreen mode on your monitor with a resolution of 1024 x 768 or more? That's the difference in 720p/720i and 1080p/1080i. Here *p* refers to progressive scan (usually associated with digital displays), while *i* refers to interlaced scan (usually associated with analog displays). 720p or 720i refers to a maximum resolution of 1280 x 720, with p or i for progressive or interlaced respectively. On the other hand, 1080p or 1080i refers to maximum resolution of 1920 x 1080.
720p or 720i is HD Ready, while 1080p or 1080i is Full HD. The main difference is in the picture quality. The higher the resolution, the more clearer and crisper the picture quality will be. About the Tata Sky or any other Digital TV provider, their picture quality are so much better that you'll not notice much of a difference, until you watch an SD (Standard Definition) channel in Full HD. In Full HD, the low resolution transmittion of SD channels might seem like overstreched, thus reducing the quality.
You should go in for a Full HD i.e. 1080p, as people have suggested in the previous posts.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you friends... That's a very useful information.

I purchased Samsung 32EH5000. It's great.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 16, 2012)

congrats buddy


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

Shadowfax said:


> Thank you friends... That's a very useful information.
> 
> I purchased Samsung 32EH5000. It's great.



Congrats, for how much did you bought it and from where?


----------

